# Obstacle Training Mounted Police Style



## Gentle Dove Farm (Feb 11, 2011)

Want to learn how to negotiate and maneuver through obstacles mounted police style? Gentle Dove Farm has their new 2011 obstacle clinics posted - including a Trail Horse Obstacle Clinic in Marion, NY on July 31st! Check it out at GentleDoveFarm.com


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You and I actually know each other......and I will see you in a couple weeks in TN!.......:lol:


----------



## Gentle Dove Farm (Feb 11, 2011)

*small world*

Yes, what a small horse world it is! We'll have a great time in TN. I just found this site because my website had several referrals from it, so I thought I'd check it out! See you soon!


----------

